# Quattro Sport gone - here's its replacement



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Well,

I have sold the Quattro Sport to a very happy (and nice) chap from Chippenham. And here is the replacement:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Very nice indeed. What's the full spec.

Cheers

James


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Very nice

Enjoy 8)


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Lovely looking motor...

Did that come from Cridfords by any chance?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Nice one Guy. Looking forward to seeing it at Poole :wink:


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

mighTy Tee said:


> Nice one Guy. Looking forward to seeing it at Poole :wink:


You won't be able to mate, the Quay Police will stop me again this year as they did last 

I'm not even able to park the bike on the quay apparently - spoilsports!


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

Welcome to the..."other side!" :twisted:


----------



## NUM_TT (Apr 5, 2004)

Very Nice... I bet your chuffed to bits... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

You flopped it. Your QS was SOOO much nicer. If it was a new 911 then yeah, but that one looks SO DATED. You did a 'phat brain' IMO. sorry


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

S10TYG said:


> You flopped it. Your QS was SOOO much nicer. If it was a new 911 then yeah, but that one looks SO DATED. You did a 'phat brain' IMO. sorry


I like an opinion as much as the next man - sadly I have no idea what you are talking about :wink: flopping my phat brain? ? ? :?


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Well looking forward to a spin in it tomorrow Guy [smiley=smash.gif]

or maybe not 'cos it's gonna make my S3 seem like a slug :x


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Gizmo750 said:


> I like an opinion as much as the next man - sadly I have no idea what you are talking about :wink: flopping my phat brain? ? ? :?


In lamans terms, going from your QS to your old 911 was a silly silly move. LOL IMO


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

S10TYG said:


> Gizmo750 said:
> 
> 
> > I like an opinion as much as the next man - sadly I have no idea what you are talking about :wink: flopping my phat brain? ? ? :?
> ...


Right, I'm with you now. Like I said, everyone is entitled to an opinion. I wouldn't have got 19" wheels and painted them red but there you go - its our diversity that makes us interesting


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

lol - scotty know when to leave things well alone...

I dont think your porsche looks dated... I love that shape. I wish you the best of luck with it...


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Nice car Guy. S10 TYG is right, it is showing signs of age, and I'm sure your well aware of that, however, they'll always be cracking looking cars 



digimeisTTer said:


> Well looking forward to a spin in it tomorrow Guy [smiley=smash.gif]
> 
> or maybe not 'cos it's gonna make my S3 seem like a slug :x


I doubt it. The 3.4 Carrera has the same 0-60 time as your S3


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

If it's the 3.6 then it'll be about a second quicker (on paper).


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

S10TYG said:


> Gizmo750 said:
> 
> 
> > I like an opinion as much as the next man - sadly I have no idea what you are talking about :wink: flopping my phat brain? ? ? :?
> ...


 :lol:

Now that's some funny shit.

A Golf to a Porker a bad move? What planet are you on?

Lovely car btw Gizmo, well done!


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Don't hate me cuz I think it's dated. It is. sorry. My wheels have gone now and I have some lovely black ones.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Welcome to the fold matey - very nice! You won't regret it!! Enjoy 

Get your avatar changed too!

Cheers



S10TYG said:


> You flopped it. Your QS was SOOO much nicer. If it was a new 911 then yeah, but that one looks SO DATED. You did a 'phat brain' IMO. sorry


Have you ever driven/owned a 996 Carrera 2/4 mate? If you had I don't think you'd have even bothered posting that!! Deary me


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Congrats Giz, hope you're enjoying the new moyta. Perhaps you can tell us if you feel it's better than the QS?


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

nice, what's the full spec?

this is why i like forums, open opinions.

i can understand why some think it looks dated for sure. but pics don't do it justice.

was readin the current evo mag, main feature: 911, r8, aston martin, m6 and the 911 looked dated in the pics, but i know once you seen it in the flesh and driven one, you'll be going...more...more...more


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

jam said:


> Have you ever driven/owned a 996 Carrera 2/4 mate? If you had I don't think you'd have even bothered posting that!! Deary me


I wouldn't want to. 997 yes, but 996 looks dated, probably is a fabolous car, but it just looks dated. Don't take it to heart James. Yours looks nice by the way. This forum is all about opinions, don't take it to heart if someone doesn't agree with yours.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

S10TYG said:


> jam said:
> 
> 
> > Have you ever driven/owned a 996 Carrera 2/4 mate? If you had I don't think you'd have even bothered posting that!! Deary me
> ...


Not taking it to heart mate! Just giving my opinion :wink:

Don't like to see someone getting their new pride and joy slagged off by someone that probably has no experience of the car and therefore has no right to pass judgement on it being a poor/dated car!

No hard feelings though


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

jam said:


> Not taking it to heart mate! Just giving my opinion :wink:
> 
> Don't like to see someone getting their new pride and joy slagged off by someone that probably has no experience of the car and therefore has no right to pass judgement on it being a poor/dated car!
> 
> No hard feelings though


No problem James. I wan't passing judgement just giving my opinion! I've haven't experienced a 996 but I've driven a cayman. Porsches are without doubt the best all round sportscar you can buy, value for money and running costs. I just hope, one day I can get my 997 turbo/Carrera GT


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

S10TYG said:


> jam said:
> 
> 
> > Not taking it to heart mate! Just giving my opinion :wink:
> ...


Ah, but will it look outdated when you finally get one?.... :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

*Im* not keen on the 996 shape but they do drive well and are built well too in my experience. I wouldnt get one myself and although I test drove a 997 CS2 both the looks, which dont grab *me * and the fact that as I like to treat myself to new cars a 997 meant at least a Â£70K investment with the options, it was just too much to justify to her indoors. Hence the M3.

Again I think the 911 is as heavily dependent on colour and wheels as the TT is in respect to looks. Ive seen some godawful looking TTs out there on bottletop wheels and Ive seen some damn fine TTs on fantastic wheels. They may as well be different cars tbh. Same applies to 911s.

What cant be denied is the drive. We all have opinions and tastes on looks, colours, wheels etc but when it comes to how a car drives, fact wins over emotion and the fact is, its a great car to drive.

As for Scotty, after the stick he got when he posted *his *preferred TTR (of which I had no part, honest!!) maybe we should cut him a little slack when it comes to criticising others? Especially as its hardly been aggressive or nasty eh. Those red wheels were bloody awful though Scotty. :wink:

Gizmo obviously wanted a Porsche, for what he budgeted he has got the best he could and its a nice clean example and the colour etc he was happy with, Im sure he loves it and in the end, its a proper porker, nuff said, enjoy. At least he isnt moving from being a hairdresser to a drug dealer like some people around here. Who? Me? Cheeky git! Well you said it! Oh, yeah, ok then, wanna buy an eighth? No but ill have a short back and sides and something for the weekend please. No problem.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Another balanced reply from the Legmeister 

Having been in said 911 i can tell you 100% it looks so much better in the metal, it is mint.

Now Gizmo has fitted his sat nav/dvd it brings the whole interior up to date and you can't beat the surge and sound of that flat six :twisted:

How anyone driving a car that was released in 1999 can say it looks dated is beyond me :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> Another balanced reply from the Legmeister
> 
> Having been in said 911 i can tell you 100% it looks so much better in the metal, it is mint.
> 
> ...


I sat in said car, and was also pleasantly surprised with the interior, unlike a 993 which reminded me of a 1970s Escort, the leather dash is pure class. The exterior is pure class as well. 8)


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

digimeisTTer said:


> Another balanced reply from the Legmeister


2 in 17 months, not bad eh


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Hello again to everyone and thanks for the comments thus far. It would seem foolish to post pictures of your vehicle on an open forum (especially one dedicated to another marque) and expect everyone to tell you how fabulous it is and therefore all comments are welcome - as I said to Scotty when he initially posted, I like an opinion (otherwise I wouldn't have posted) and I've been here long enough to know that some will like and some will not but that people are free to express said opinions. I was also pulling his leg when I mentioned the wheels - hence the smilie face.

The day I say that someone hasn't the right to air their opinion is either the day I should shut the hell up and stop posting on an open forum or the day I join the NF - neither really being an appealing option thanks. As I also said earlier, its our diversity that makes us interesting. Scotty is totally entitled to his opinion and I think he gave it in a reasoned way - I certainly don't feel that he slagged off my car, unlike a lot of the posts he received when posting his - so fairs fair.

So, thanks for the opinions (all of them) and thanks to MighTTy Tee and Digimeister for their positive comments as people who have seen the car in the metal.

Leg's post is pretty much spot on (I'm sure that its a fluke though :wink: ) in that I got what I wanted for the budget I had set myself. As I use the car for work as well as pleasure it needs to be a daily driver and that means certain restrictions / considerations (i.e. no TVR for starters). I can't justify Â£70k for a new 997 to myself let along Mrs Gizmo so a used car was the order of the day.

Right, to answer some of the questions raised:

Full spec (or as full as I can remember) is Porsche 911 Carrera 2, June 2001 with mild changes (i.e. alcantara headlining and electric bonnet and boot release, amongst others). Pioneer D3bti head unit and upgraded Porsche sound package. Sport Design 18" alloys, and Arctic silver with black leather. Options include onboard computer, full leather pack, heated seats, Xenon (Litronic) lights, automatic wipers, electric seats, Porsche Stability Management system - plus others I've temporarily forgotten.

Pics don't do it justice - they were the ones I robbed from the dealers website as I haven't taken any myself yet as it hasn't stopped raining since I bought the feckin' thing (apart from the night of Poole Quay!!).

As to how it compares to the TTQS - its a totally different car. The TT is a great car and the QS the best ofthe bunch (in my opinion). Its the fastest AtoB car I've ever had and cross country its hard to beat. Good interior too. The 911 is a great car to drive and be in. Its engine is totally different to the TT and makes power from anywhere. Rear wheels drive is lots of fun and the car feels more responsive in engine and handling than the TT - although the TT felt more planted in the wet (which is about the only comparison I have at the moment). You do feel more "special" in the 911 though. Fuel comsumption is worse in the 911 but servicing and parts are strangely comparable.

Basically I have always fancied a move from the TT to the 911 as a lot of people have. So far I am pleased with the decision I made and I am loving the car to bits - big smile whenever I sit in the drivers seat.

Is it a better car that the QS?

Well, its over twice as expensive if that is your criteria?
It's faster
It handles better (subjective I know)
It's more exclusive
It sounds miles better
Its got more room in it (actually seats four grown-ups)

but there are some down sides too. Better? I think it is but again, we are back to opinions here and mine will be different to other peoples - just the way I like it and just the way it should be.

Cheers


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Couldn't agree more Rich. No1 has received more stick than me. Everyone is different. Some wouldn't justify Â£90k for the R8 at the TTOC day, but I would 8)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

He forgot to add that it's way better at lighting up the rear tyres in the middle of Poole than the TT :roll: :lol: :wink:

P.S. and I totally agree with Andy & Richard - it is a great looking car in the metal - a damn fine example too 8)


----------

